# Big Lots Halloween Pics (2006)



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok went shopping at our Big Lots here in Missouri and this was what they had.....Big Lots Halloween 8-19-2006 pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, Wormy has pics?????? lol

Please note that the stuffed shopping cart visible in the one pic is Wormy's, lol.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Big Lots Halloween 8-19-2006 :: DSC00026.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket ok ok yes thats my daughter and my full cart of stuff. HUSH VLAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Darnit now I gave to go back mine did not have the gargoyles out


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No fair, I want to goto Big Lots.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hey Wormy, do you know if the mini casket opened? or was it solid foam...I'm needing one to put my little skele into...Our Big Lots doesn't have their stuff out yet...pout.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics wormy, can always count on you to show us the inventory


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The gargoyles weren't open at our store either. So Black Cat dug the box out from five layers down on their cart, used my knife to cut it open, took the ones she wanted, and stocked their shelves with the others, lol.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting Wormy!! I have got to get the bride groom set and I see some other things that strike my fancy too!!


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

wormyt said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...rrent=DSC00026.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch25 ok ok yes thats my daughter and my full cart of stuff. HUSH VLAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The shelves behind her are empty, did you do that? Im glad you dont live in my area, I would have to race you to the store to make sure I got the good stuff before it was cleaned out. LOL

I appreciate you posting the pictures, Its really a good idea, I can see exactly what they have for sale. It saves a trip if they don't have anything interesting.

I wonder if we can get more people to do that. Maybe have a new thread showing the store content of all the popular stores, Walmart, Kmart, Sams, Target, Drugstores, etc... I know you could probably see what they have at their websites but seeing it on the shelves like that all at once is pretty cool.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

well lets just say I spent my fair share. I will unload my trunk today and set everything out that I baught. Did yall see the movie I had downloaded of the flashing skull. Its pretty cool. Noooooooooooo I didnt empty them shelves, LOL. But I was sure doing some serious shopping in my cart. No wait....actually if truth be known it was my daughter who talked me into some things . I told her we didnt have room for this or that and she still put stuff in my cart LOL


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yea! My BL finally put their stuff out. It's spread all over the store but it's out. They didn't have all the stuff yours did but I finally own some bluckies! Yippee. Now I've got to figure out what mischief they're going to be getting onto in my haunt...Thanks for the pictures Wormy, I wouldn't have known to go today if it wasn't for you!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great pics. Like I had posted, mine FINALLY put their loot out and I got a ton of stuff yesterday. I'm going back and getting more!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

iwent today, got the skelly ground breaker a blucky and a foam sign that said 

enter
if you dare


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Haunted Neurons said................
"I wonder if we can get more people to do that. Maybe have a new thread showing the store content of all the popular stores, Walmart, Kmart, Sams, Target, Drugstores, etc... I know you could probably see what they have at their websites but seeing it on the shelves like that all at once is pretty cool"


Yes it is prety cool, but here in NJ it's also against the law, and I believe in some other states also. Dr. M didn't believe it last night on chat when I mentioned it, and even did some quick research on it, and yes, it is against the law to take pics inside retail stores in many areas.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you SOOOOO much for the pics! I just can't imagine the looks on the other shoppers faces, haha. The one near me only had a few things out, nothing like yours. So I'll have to head back as I see so much that I want... and need!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Did you catch the price on those skull bottles by any chance?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Wormy,I was at our Big Lots yesterday too...
And Vlad, here in Nevada, I know its a no-no to take pics in my store,(Bloomindales),but sometimes if you ask a manager nicely and say what its for, they will let you take one or two of a select item.Never hurts to ask,I guess.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I think the skull bottles were six bucks, but they're not real bottles. I was hoping they would be. They're candle holders...didn't try to take the little silver candle holder part out though...


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

vlad i like that idea though i dont know why it was in quotes

edit: oh that was hn's idea so good idea hn, but pictures may not be possible


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Now I know what I'm missing! Thanks WormyT!

Our Big Lots doesn't have at least 6-8 things from the photos. I suppose I'll have to wait another week or so until they're done putting stuff out. There were half-empty shelves when I was in there last week...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ours said they put everything out... it was a little disappointing because some of the items in wormy's pics weren't there. They said their entire shipment was already out on the floor. 

I did get two of the hanging bats, a ceramic skull and one of the little skeletons in the cage.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Is there a skeleton in a cage, or just the skull in a cage? Ours has the same skull in a cage as last year.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

There is a small skellie in a cage,plus the skull in a cage,Vlad.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm hoping I can find some of the gargoyles. I wish they were a little bigger however.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree, I wish they were bigger. However, they still have plenty of use! I may even get a few more and use them to hold up a cauldron for the buffet table, they're cool to have just sitting around too.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

there were no holloween things out at ours yet. But listen up you primitive screwheads, I did find an awesome toy double barrel shotgun for 10 bucks. just the right size for my "BOOMSTICK!!!"


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> Thanks so much for posting Wormy!! I have got to get the bride groom set and I see some other things that strike my fancy too!!


I saw those at ABC Distributing
http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...4&G=347&Kwd=halloween&Item=410010-3HLW&Page=1

and thought about buying them. How much are they at BL?

I was there on Wednesday and they were just starting to put up the Halloween stuff so I had to buy a Blucky! I was P/O'd that they are now $10! They used to be $6.99 and have steadily gone up over the last 5 years. Still cheaper than EvilMart, though!
:jol:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Ours said they put everything out... it was a little disappointing because some of the items in wormy's pics weren't there. They said their entire shipment was already out on the floor.
> 
> I did get two of the hanging bats, a ceramic skull and one of the little skeletons in the cage.


I've found that it all depends on the size of your BL. Ours is on the small side, so I like to check out the other one in our county and the one on the way to Ocala.

I have the skull in the cage, I hope ours gets more of what is in Wormy's pics! They had Blucky's and the bottles out. I have some bottles from 2 years ago, and I like 2 of the 3 that were up on display so will definitely pick those up.

Mostly looking for skellie and pirate items this year, but the pull of buying everything is strong! I don't know how long I can resist!:jol:


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, our Big Lot in Missouri did'nt have that skeleton spider I was looking for, may look at another Big lot we have in Springfield and see it they have it there.


----------



## screamer (Nov 8, 2005)

Ish by the way the bride and groom are $20.00 each at BL....


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> I saw those at ABC Distributing
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...4&G=347&Kwd=halloween&Item=410010-3HLW&Page=1
> 
> and thought about buying them. How much are they at BL?
> ...


This is so funny when I see things like this, I work for the parent company of abc distributing so it's weird seeing this.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

my dad wanted me to buy one of the giant skulls for $30, i didnt have the cash though. 

oh and an fyi, the groundbreakers stakes are crappy, and be prepared to use something else like rebar or figure how to deal with the bad stake


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Yay...more stuff for your attic....lol. Great photos. Thanks.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I went to Big Lots today at lunch. They had some really nice large foam tombstones, flying and hanging bats, the huge foam skulls were pretty impressive, etc. I picked up one of the pirate skulls (foam, a little larger than life-size with the semi-realistic eyeballs), a metal Hallowe'en themed advertising sign ('Wicked Sisters Real Strong Spices'), a brown furry rat, two boxes each of the purple and orange mini lights (50 per strand) and a bottle of pumpkin spice liquid potpourri all for under $30 bucks. That was really all I had time to grab and take to the counter before going back to work. Hopefully, my local Big Lots (the one about 20 miles from where I live) will have a decent selection this year, too.

Thanks, Wormy, for sharing those pics!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

FYI Target is going to have a Caged Skeleton


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Man, I can't wait till Target gets their stuff out! Unfortunatly it's not until September!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

madmax thats a really good idea, but alas, they dont have the hands for sale at mine......crap.......


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Went Big Lots today and picked up a few things including the furry rats, black roses, and a skull wine bottle. The clerk gave the raised eyebrow look for buying the rats.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

lol sfx, niiice....my cashier didnt mind at all which was surprising


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

wow wormy is a hotty......wow


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> Went Big Lots today and picked up a few things including the furry rats, black roses, and a skull wine bottle. The clerk gave the raised eyebrow look for buying the rats.


See, I don't get that. The clerk KNOWS what they sell, and then is surprised when someone buys them? You should give HIM/HER the raised eyebrow look for having them in stock...then buy them.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

MrsMyers, Factory Card Outlet has a Caged Carl too. Similar design, and identical price...I had to get him because he's so happy! And a little insane. He's smiling and not bothered by his confinement at all!

http://www.factorycard.com/vr4-web-site/catalogservlet?productId=1519361&categoryId=74753

And a video of the little skeleton dude...ps. there is _no _volume control and he's sound activated _and _motion activated, so he'll be really active during a haunt, I'm guessing...

http://www.littlekeylime.com/videos/cagedcarl.wmv


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*4 store booty*

Everyone was real nice to me when I checked out..saying wow your going to have a nice party or told me something that they were going to buy also .
Well I went to Michaels,Big Lots, Goodwill, and the Science and Surplus store .I didn't get to take any pics at the store but this is what i bought. some i could have made but i don't have time right now
store booty pictures by imdiamondlilly - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid79.photobucket.com/albums/j136/imdiamondlilly/store%20booty/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@j136/imdiamondlilly/store%20booty/snakething

the lamp post looks better in person than it does on the box.
I really liked that forune teller crystal ball at Michaels, that was cool and a good sized one. I also like the opening back lit casket , that was nice. Needs some revamping though. Im guessing i will go back there. :jol:


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

ghostie said:


> MrsMyers, Factory Card Outlet has a Caged Carl too. Similar design, and identical price...I had to get him because he's so happy! And a little insane. He's smiling and not bothered by his confinement at all!
> 
> http://www.factorycard.com/vr4-web-site/catalogservlet?productId=1519361&categoryId=74753
> 
> ...


Thank you ghostie!! I'm going to have to check that one out.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

yes they are cool to just have sitting around. I have a solid cement one in the front yard that is almost three feet tall. Last year we made him glowin the dark. they are pretty cool


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I made my second trip in a week last night, and I got the way cool flashing glowing skull for $7, plus potholders/towel for $2, and also a little cat halloween wooden sign for $2........our checkout lady was like "oooooooh spooooooky"

For the price, this flashing crazy skull is awesome......


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

holy cow, can anyone order from aBC thats way cheaper than anyone ive seen for the bride and groom!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*OOOOOh*

Those bats don't look half bad! I will be off to Big lots manana...
Thanks for the inventory pics..


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been told that the same rubber bats that Big Lots is selling will be available at Walgreens for $2 less. I already have some from years past, but hope to add a few more if I can get them from Walgreens.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Vlad, Thanks for the tip. Every little haunting dollar helps.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wasn't really happy with Big Lots this year. They didn't have as much stuff as they did last year. I was looking forward to buying some chains, but I didn't see any. I bought a few things but not alot.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I checked out my Walgreens today and the only things they had out were their Halloween cards


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I am heading to my big lots this coming tuesday. That is the first day of classes for me so I am already in the neighborhood, so I am gonna stop in. I hope that my store has some good stuff like the pictures posted.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

is LTD commodities only for business to business or can anyone order?????


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

All i know is that it has to be ordered by a person within a business, so if you know someone that has it you can order from the book


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Walgreens here is putting out thier stuff..looks like the same 'ol stuff, really.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

For any of you Factory Card Outlet folks... I missed the crystal ball head at michaels but got one at FCO for 30 bucks. Its a witch and not a gypsy, but still good. The BL's coffin does open up. Its 20 bucks though, so i passed on it. They didnt have the spider skellies that i was hoping for. Oh and the ground breakers are cheaper at BL's than at the FCO. they also have a fairly cool reaper greeter that is motion activated or maybe its sound its hard to tell in that store for 40. Ill have toget pics of everything i got this year, my hubby is gunna freak.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Went back to BL yesterday with Vlad last night. Nothing new has been put out. Most of what they had left is all disorganized on the shelves as well as broken. I asked the manager if we could get a discount on a broken skull (bottom had a piece missing out of it from a fall no doubt) and a spider skellie which was missing a hand. Well, the answer was 10% off the spider skellie. She said she couldn't sell us the skull cause we might get cut from where it was broken. It was some sort of liability she explained to me that if the item is dangerous she can't sell it. I tried explaining to her that it was a piece of damaged plastic. She snatched the skull out of my hand and walked off. Remind self........... don't go to store in the evening when said manager is on duty. We left empty handed.

Our Walmart has the aisles emptied but the only thing out so far is halloween straws, dishes, florals and a few boxes of unpacked costumes. Guess we'll wait til the weekend and try again.

Stopped off at Rag Shop the other day. Oh my! The prices are way over my budget. Left empty handed once again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Black Cat - I had the same experience at my Big Lots last Thursday night. When I first went in a week or so ago, everything was lined up and organized rather well. Now, things are thrown all over, the vampire groom that remains has a broken hat, and it's kind of a mess. 

Both of my Walgreens still have nothing out besides cards and a little candy.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Same way with my Big Lots! The masks are all rearranged and strewn all over the shelves, and the makeup and fake blood is all thrown around, they need to keep it organized better, and people need to quit throwing everything around.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Fortunately our BL keeps their shelves more tidy, but the one in Crystal River ends up being a pigstye with any of their displays!

BTW, anyone else severely dissappointed in BL's jack o'lanterns? Smaller and just pathetic looking. I am really disgusted. My old ones are getting pretty "long in the tooth" because they are out from the beginning of October thru' Thanksgiving. I guess I'd better start babying them and not leave them out in the sun for so long. They sure could use a new paintjob too.
:/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> I wasn't really happy with Big Lots this year. They didn't have as much stuff as they did last year. I was looking forward to buying some chains, but I didn't see any. I bought a few things but not alot.


Neither of our BL's has the chains this year. I'm disappointed as I bought some last year and wanted a few more. Party City is carrying the large link plastic chains for 12 bucks.
I was told by the clerk at BL's that they were getting more inventory, but I've been to both of our stores at least three times and nothing new has been added. Looks like I'll be crossing them off the "places to check out" list soon.
We did pick up a resin skull, 3 packs of creepy cloth (might need a couple more) and one of those black wine bottle candle holders with the skeletons on it. Ah well....Spirit opens next Thursday.:jol:


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW! Stores stocked will Halloween merchandise now??? Our stores won't put Halloween gack out until the second week of September!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey SpookyDude - cool website. My mother in law and her husband live in Victoria - I definitely need to visit!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey, how much are the skeleton spiders?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

well i just got back from my second trip to big lots, i got a spider skeleton thing, another blucky, 4 big spider web packs and 2 monster spiders. $26


----------



## MasterGracey (Sep 4, 2006)

Went to Joplin, MO (Closest city for me here in small rural area) and had a hey day! Bought the bride, wanted the groom but the 3 they had all had ripped hats. Bought 8 of the bats that hang upside down, a ground breaker mummy, and a skeleton head in a cage. Forgot to get a really nice tall tombstone.

Then went to Michaels and bought the Spirit Ball fortune teller. Gonna work perfect for my seance scene on the wrap around porch!

In the closest town to me, all we have is Walgreens and Walmart, and neither has put anything out yet. 

BTW someone asked about ordering from ABC or LTD. I have accounts with both of them is someone wanted something from those places.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I went to both the Big Lots in my area, trying to find the skeleton spider and neither of them had one.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I just hit the jackpot today at big lots. they had a bunch of last years Halloween stuff out for 50% off. had to dig to find the cool stuff.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're so luck to find anything on sale. I spent 80 bucks there last week and had to hide it in my trunk til yesterday when I could tell my husband. He says this IS IT. Does he realize we still have seven weeks yet? This isn't even a fourth of "it". lol


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, went back to Big Lots Saturday night to see if they got more stuff in. What a mess. They are in the process of rearranging the store again. Back to School stuff is pretty much moved into two Aisles and the Halloween stuff is just here and there. Everything has been well picked over. They did get the Bride and Groom in but the grooms hats which are made of cardboard where broken. The one Bride's hair was torn off making her bald. They got the small coffin in but didn't look like $20 worth. Skeleton in the cage but too small for my liking. They did have a huge bin out in the middle of the floor with about 50 bluckies. Not at all happy with Big Lots this year.

Stopped at K-mart and they have a ton of stuff in. They have the 5 foot plastic chain for $4.99. Vlad is watching the mummy they have on display which is $69.00 but looks really good. Ended up not buying anything.

Did another Walmart run and they are just now opening the boxes and placing them on the shelves. Picked up another of the 3 foot skeletons for $12.00. All the jointed and talking 3 foot skeletons where broken. 
Disappointed with the Owl they have as it is all Black. I've never seen a fully black owl before so we left it behind. They have the rat in a can, tons of foggers, timers and juice. Bags of bones made out of foam for $20 and tons of plastic chain for $4.99.

Wormyt, you have to check out the rat eating hat Walmart has. It's a rat perched on top of a gauzy looking hat that is sound activated. It mentions Elementary schools in it's sayings as the rat appears to be eating the top of your head. I thought of you after I activated the hat. 

Dollar tree has finally put some stuff out. They have the old movie posters out for $1.00. We picked up the Wolfman, Bride of Frankenstein and the Mummy. They also had King Kong. Now to find poster frames for them.

Marshall's has a sign in the window announcing Halloween stuff. Didn't find anything that we liked as the prices where a bit trendy. 

T. J. Max has some nice looking Halloween ornaments that would be great for Christmas presents. Prices vaired between $7.99 to $9.99. 

Target. How long does it take them to put stuff out. The shelves have been empty for 2 weeks now. They finally got the candy out, overhead signs hung and "Halloween coming soon" all over the shelving. I would like to get my hands on the overhead cardboard chandelliers they have hanging up as well as the Boo Levard sign. The dollar section had some stuff out and I bought 2 chocolate molds, one is a ghost and the other is a pumpkin. You get two sets of molds in each package. Not bad for a dollar. Picked up a few stress relief balls of a pumpkin and a black cat in the dollar bins. Disappointed they didn't have any dollar DVD's. 

Spencers as of yesterday was just starting to decorate the store window with Halloween. Lots of full latex masks, a huge Gargoyle, a bugged eyed butler that talks, bloody skull fountains and that was it. Nothing is priced yet. 

Well, I think that covered all our stops yesterday and we pretty much came home empty handed.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Dollar tree has finally put some stuff out. They have the old movie posters out for $1.00. We picked up the Wolfman, Bride of Frankenstein and the Mummy. They also had King Kong. Now to find poster frames for them.*

Black Cat - how big are these posters? what/how many movies do they have? thanks.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Johnny, the posters are 21 X 29. Half of the box was empty by the time we found it at Dollar Tree. We only saw 5 different posters and got the last Frankenstein one.

Pics>>>>>>>>
Halloween store finds :: PC250001.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket

1. The Curse of the Werewolf
2. The Mummy-The uncanny in his most startling role! with Zita Johann, David Manners, Edward Van Sloan & Arthur Byron
3. King Kong
4. The Bride of Frankenstein-Warning! The monster demands a mate! Carl Laemmle presents.
5. The other one was Monster of Lizards????? It was like a big Godzilla. It didn't interest us so I didn't pay to much attention to it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just came from Dollar Tree and they had about 4 feet of Halloween stuff up and alot of Christmas. There were no posters or any of the other cool stuff everyone has been posting. I DID get decks of playing cards....1 is Dracula, 1 is Frankenstein, 1 if Werewolf and I forget the other one. I'll have to go back and get Godzilla too. I've never seen these before and thought they were different so I got them to put in the prize baskets for next years Halloween party costume contest. And the Walgreens by me STILL doesn't have anything.....4 little tombstones and that's it. They put oout all the Halloween candy though...big fricken deal!!!!! Oh, I also just came from Spencers...they are putting all their stuff out tonight after the store closes. I know the manager there and he saw me walk in and told me I was a day too early. Hehehe....it pays to have connections...he knew what I was in there for before I even got in the door! He also lets me know if there's anything good left for the AFTER sales and hides it in the back for me! God I love that kid


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh yall are so killing me here. I gotta bet my rear in gear and go back out and look into the stores again. I keep checking our walmart here but the biglots, and k-mart is about 25 miles away so need to go back there again. Also our spencers is over an hour away as well as Target. uggggggggggggggg Im in a small town here LOL. Have had so four different families already driving by and seeing me starting to decorate. The pressure is on now Ugggggggggggggg need more coffee.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Haven't been to Big Lots alot lately, need to go this weekend! Our local Dollar Tree is rather close to our house, So we go all the time. They have alot of Halloween stuff out already, but not as much as Big Lots!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

The Big Lots by my house had some stuff. I picked up three blucky skeketons for $10 each, two of the gargoyles, a hanging bat, a skull hanging in a cage, and I think that is it? Our walmart has most of their stuff out. No skeletons, or anything cool like that. I picked up a 3 foot talking skellie at kmart. He is motion activated and says like 3 different sayings. I have to come up with a way to support my tombstones, since they are just styrofoam. I am thinking of backing them with cardboard? Not quite sure yet.


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

I have some pictures of big lots in my photobucket album  (link in signature)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

dragon flame said:


> I have some pictures of big lots in my photobucket album  (link in signature)


Nice. I bought the skull/spider creepy thing - love it. Can't wait to put it outside. :devil:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

So far....
Bought the pirate skellie ground breaker, one of the big hanging pirate skull heads, can't remember but probably 4 each of orange and purple lights, 2 paks each of white and black webbing, 2 bluckies (so far!  ), "Broom Rides" door decoration and some worms...
So far!


----------



## Dr. Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

These are great pics wormy!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dr. Sonya said:


> These are great pics wormy!!


This thread is six years old!:googly:


----------



## Dr. Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

I know, i just love these pics. i had to comment.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I remember when these threads were first posted. Those were the days Big Lots had a nice selection of stuff. The past couple years have been very weak, but that goes for a lot of other retailers too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> I remember when these threads were first posted. Those were the days Big Lots had a nice selection of stuff. The past couple years have been very weak, but that goes for a lot of other retailers too.


:jol:Oh....dang it......


----------

